# EU citizen retiring early and moving to Italy



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

As an early retiree and EU citizen moving to Italy can I access the National Health care system? As I would still be an age where I could work would I be better off looking for part time work to be eligible in the event I wasn't covered as an early retiree.Thanks


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Does this help? https://www.dfa.ie/irish-embassy/italy/our-services/new-to-italy/

Also, http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/residence/index_en.htm


----------



## Shaka (Jul 6, 2013)

accbgb said:


> Does this help? https://www.dfa.ie/irish-embassy/italy/our-services/new-to-italy/
> 
> Also, EU - Residence - Your Europe - Your Europe


Thank You those links are a great help!


----------

